# Review for Bohning X-Vanes Shield cut 1.75



## Barry O'Regan

*Dialing in various distances and results with the Bohning X-Vane*

Based on my 90 meter results, I decided to just use the Bohning X-Vanes for the rest of my distances, besides it was raining and windy and I was getting soaked. 

Below are photos of my results for 40 meters, 50 meters and finally 70 meters. Now as I have left my previous sight markings alone, along with the wind and the rain, I am confident with some fine tuning to my sighting I am sure these Bohning X-Vanes will give me those extra points I need to break 1300 and maintain that score as an average.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

The photo below show the RED Bohning Shield Cut 1.75 with the 3 degree helical and the Green competitors Vane, identical arrows were used for this test and were identical in weight.


----------



## xxaquadogxx

The competitors vanes look to be straight fletch, I would suggest a test where they were fletched in the same jig. I can see where the differing angles make a drastic difference. If you try this I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Barry O'Regan

You should know the green vanes have grooves in them are meant to be shot straight fletch with no helical.


----------



## BigBuckDown!

Thank you for posting this! I just bought some x vanes and I can't wait to try them out!


----------

